# Jdm Side Corners



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

LOOKING FOR THE JDM CONERS FOR MY SE-R 95' ALREADY HAVE THE PROJECTOR LIGHTS JUST NEED THE CORNERS


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

... which ones? clear, crystal clear, amber?? do a search (i think u should try ebay first... theyre the cheapest)


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

jdm corners are amber.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

nope.... JDM corners come in a variety of different colors. Im pretty sure the Lucino came with the Ambers but others did come with clear and the normal semi clear.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

looking for the crystal clear, but what do the amber looks like...


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

on e-bay what do i look under?what about a carbon fiber hood i know they are running about 499.99 and up where could i get something better?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hotshotnissan said:


> *on e-bay what do i look under?what about a carbon fiber hood i know they are running about 499.99 and up where could i get something better? *


the only corners they got on ebay are the clear and crystal clear... just search for "clear corners" for a sentra / 200sx


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

thanks whiteb14 ...... is there also a place to get them from other than e-bay..?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Liuspeed has crystal clear corners,  hit him up..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

N8inNV said:


> *Liuspeed has crystal clear corners,  hit him up.. *



exactly^^ try nopionline.com or procarparts.com i believe they're the cheapest. (they have the clear... not crystal clear)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

LIUSPEED
has em look in the group buy section


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have crystal clear corners.

pm me if u are interested.

thanks.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

liuspeed how $ how would i buy'em from you?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIU, any luck finding the all amber ones?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *LIU, any luck finding the all amber ones? *


i second that... those corners are a bitch to find. theres a guy on th sr20deforums that has em for a B13 and is working on B14.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey liuspeed e-mail me on how to get this. Or anyone knowing where i can get the crystal clear corners the jdm. thanks and can i see the pic if any...


----------

